# snow chains



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Has anyone out there ever used snow chains on a muddy field, if so do they work, we regularly use field sites and often get stuck.
If they do work where is the best (cheapest) place to buy.
Bill


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have snow chains and yes they work very well in both mud and snow. The trick is not to dig a big hole, as soon as you get stuck put the chains on and with just a tickover and a bit of clutch control you should get out with out any wheels spin. Be warned though the chains do get muddy and it can be messy getting them of. I put ours in a bucket and then rinse them of.

Also you can easily leave a very deep rut in a field if you get carried away and fill your wheel arch up with mud.

I would not get the cheapest ones though as some of them are harder to fit

I got ours from HERE

Richard...

PS> in the deep snow in January we got up a hill no problem with chains on that a tugger with a 4x4 was totally stuck on, not bad for a 5,000kg Front wheel drive M/H


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Tried both snow chains and snow socks last week for the first time on snow. 

Chains snapped after very short usage (were not cheap), so put snow socks on and they were great. Very simple to put on and take off, as we were just moving 5 vans up a hill onto a main road that was a little clearer.

Am not sure how long they will last, but am ordering another couple of sets tomorrow as they were far easier to use than chains.

Would imagine that they will work just as well on mud as on snow.

David


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, might have a look at the snow socks although the chains may be better.
Bill


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I dont believe snow socks will work on grass but they are great on snow & ice


Snow chains will work on wet grass mud but they will make a terrible mess of the grass if the wheels are allowed to spin!!

I too have bought chains from SkiDrive & I always go for the Konig T2 heavy duty ones -as they are suitable for a camper


----------

